# Weihnachtsgewinnspiel: Was lag bei euch unterm Tannenbaum?



## SimonFistrich (27. Dezember 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Weihnachtsgewinnspiel: Was lag bei euch unterm Tannenbaum?* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Weihnachtsgewinnspiel: Was lag bei euch unterm Tannenbaum?


----------



## keth (27. Dezember 2011)

Also ich kann mich nicht beklagen, habe soweit alles bekommen. Allerdings habe ich mir auch nicht viel gewünscht


----------



## nextxD (27. Dezember 2011)

unterm Weihnachtsbaum lag eigentlich nicht viel Schokolade, kleidung usw. Allerdings habe ich mir auch nix gewünscht und das wichtigste war das man zeit mit der familie verbrachen konnte 

System: PC


----------



## keth (27. Dezember 2011)

keth schrieb:


> Also ich kann mich nicht beklagen, habe soweit alles bekommen. Allerdings habe ich mir auch nicht viel gewünscht


 
System vergessen: PC


----------



## Ranzmich (27. Dezember 2011)

Ich brauchte ein neues Headset und das habe ich auch bekommen, ansonsten habe ich mir nichts gewünscht bin aber mit meinen Geschenken (DVD, Amazongutschein, Geld usw.) absolut zufrieden und glücklich.


----------



## Ranzmich (27. Dezember 2011)

Ranzmich schrieb:


> Ich brauchte ein neues Headset und das habe ich auch bekommen, ansonsten habe ich mir nichts gewünscht bin aber mit meinen Geschenken (DVD, Amazongutschein, Geld usw.) absolut zufrieden und glücklich.



Gleicher Fehler wie unten, System: PS3


----------



## Cityboy (27. Dezember 2011)

Hmm die üblichen drei Übel, Socken, Deozeug und Geld, nichts berauschwndes aber dafür war das Essen Episch.

System : Pc


----------



## DrProof (27. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe nur finanzielle Stütze und Pflegeartikel bekommen...
Also stinke ich nach Ansicht meiner Familie sehr, was ich jetzt nicht unterschreiben würde. 
Ach und eine Buxe.. Natürlich in zu Klein!...

System: PC & XBOX 360


----------



## Unstable (27. Dezember 2011)

Blu Ray Harry Potter alle 8 teile
Buecher
Geld
Die neue Nightwish
Bettzeug :p
Deo und so'n zeug...
Knabbersachen


Keine games


----------



## z3ro22 (27. Dezember 2011)

Zuviel Geld

und ein Gutschein für Amazon

ein designer pulli

und schuhe 

für mich pers hätte der pulli gereicht.


----------



## Br1ll (27. Dezember 2011)

Das "Playbook" 
Amateur goes Pro......
Ausserdem Batman Arkham City (PC), yeah


----------



## Shandron (27. Dezember 2011)

Dieses Jahr stand nichts auf meiner Wunschliste und habe neben Geld und Süßigkeiten noch die komplette Serie Battlestar Galactica bekommen und nen paar schöne Bücher (u.a. "A Game of thrones" die ersten 4 Teile auf Englisch) 

System: PS3


----------



## Herbboy (27. Dezember 2011)

Ein Werkzeugkasten, eine Pfanne, Bergpopper-Socken (Hilfiger), ein paar Süßigkeiten und Geld für mein bald kommendes Sofa.


System: PC


----------



## Arazis (27. Dezember 2011)

2 Hosen, 2 Pullis , Socken, Bademantel

System: PC


----------



## zetigeist (27. Dezember 2011)

Tastatur, Wasserkessel, Gutscheine ohne Ende, Playstation Move, Süßes, Geld und Nippes

System: PS3


----------



## TobiasHome (27. Dezember 2011)

Anno 2070 - Limited Edition, 6 LTBs, Münzsammlung aus Übersee, Süßigkeiten, Salatbesteck, Geld, Bettwäsche, Drachendeko, 3 Romane, 2 Puzzles, Kinogutschein, 2 Kalender für 2012, The Big Bang Theory Staffel 1 bis 3, Sustain-Pedal für mein Keyboard, Keyboardtasche, Keyboardabeckung, Formel1-Buch, Küchenwaage, Laptoptasche und schließlich noch Zuwachs für meine Mineraliensammlung ... ja, ich habe eine große Familie 

System: PC


----------



## z3ro22 (27. Dezember 2011)

@TobiasHome sei froh das du so eine große familie hast bei mir sind so gut wie alle gestorben,hätte gerne mit denen alle an einen tisch gesessen.

big bang theory ist aber auch echt gut


----------



## Thunder192 (27. Dezember 2011)

Frohes Fest an alle.
Bei mir lag ein i7, ein neues motherboard,8gb ram, ein htc sensation xe und noch geld.
Bin also bestens zufrieden 

Auch ein Frohes Neues (ist zwar noch nicht soweit aber trozdem)

System: PC


----------



## Sasasmack (27. Dezember 2011)

Ein neuer Handyvertrag und ne Echse als Deko, die leider in zerbrochenem Zustand ankam, da der Weihnachtsmann sie runtergeschmissen hatte... :/
trotzdem noch Frohes Fest 

System PC


----------



## Thor256 (27. Dezember 2011)

Kindel SWTOR- Spielzeit, Bücher,Geld, klein Kram
Frohes Fest

System Pc


----------



## Emke (27. Dezember 2011)

Nichts, denn in meiner Familie gibt es kein Weihnachtsfest  (mal ne etwas andere Antwort)

System: PC


----------



## FlipSt4r (27. Dezember 2011)

Geld
Ja es ist eventuell nicht so weihnachtlich, aber am Ende hat man nicht das Problem etwas geschenkt bekommen zu haben, was man nicht wollte.

System: PC


----------



## Dirtball (27. Dezember 2011)

Ein Ticket für Rock am Ring 2012 und dazu gleich ein paar Gummistiefel...was will man mehr =D

SystemS 3


----------



## svd (27. Dezember 2011)

Bei mir war's eine Monitorhalterung für die Wand, (Schritt für Schritt dränge ich die Maschinen zurück und erobere meine Schreibtischplatte wieder.), das "Frühstücksset des Todes", Schokolade und Kohle (um mein Herz zu wärmen ).

System: PS3


----------



## golani79 (27. Dezember 2011)

Bei mir gabs nen Pulli, Bücher, eine neue Geldbörse und ne Finanzspritze für mein neues Grafiktablet 

System: PC & XBox360


----------



## Mothman (27. Dezember 2011)

Habe mir - wie jedes Jahr seit ich "erwachsen" bin - nichts gewünscht. Ich habe alles was ich brauche, außer einer lieben Frau. Und die lag dieses Jahr wieder nicht unterm Tannenbaum. 

Aber eines Weihnachtsabends wird sie dort liegen ... ich habe Geduld.


----------



## evilitchy (27. Dezember 2011)

Eine SSD, die heute abend hoffentlich noch als Windowspartition ihren Dienst verrichten wird und eine Crepespfanne. Was will man mehr? 

System: Wii


----------



## xNomAnorx (27. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe eine Uhr bekommen, die mir nicht gefällt. Konnte sie aber immerhin heute zurück geben, wodurch ich jetzt eine schöne Stange Geld zur freien Verfügung habe


----------



## OliverBonn (27. Dezember 2011)

Bei mir gabs schlichtweg Geld von den Eltern  und heute eine selbstgeschenkte Shoppingrunde.

mfg
Olli


----------



## Mothman (27. Dezember 2011)

"OliverBonn" weil du Oliver aus Bonn bist, oder ist Bonn dein Nachname? 
Ich hatte nämlich mal nen guten Kumpel der "Oliver Berlin" hieß* ... und Berliner war. Vielleicht bist dus ja auc, unter Decknamen.  


EDIT:
* vermute mal, so heißt er immer noch^^


----------



## BlueDevil (27. Dezember 2011)

Ich kann mich nicht beklagen. Mario Barth-Karte, Tabaluga-Rockmusical-Karten, HSV-Trainingsanzug und Hausschuhe sowie noch einige Kleinigkeiten (",) Am mir selber hab ich "TOR" geschenkt *grins* Mein System ist natürlich NUR der PC *g*


----------



## thoner79 (27. Dezember 2011)

Logitech G500
Amazon Gutschein

gewünschtes System: PC & PS3


----------



## hexovility (27. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab nur ein einziges Geschenk von einem Freund erhalten, da meine Familie leider kein Weihnachten feiert. Das war nämlich "Rune Factory Frontier" (Wii). Hab mich daher trotzdem sehr gefreut, weil ich sonst gewohnt bin, nichts zu bekommen.

gewünschte Systeme: PC & Wii


----------



## trinity_reloaded (28. Dezember 2011)

Simons Cat - Buch 3
Sandwich-Maker
Geld + Süßkram ^^

gewünschtes System: PC


----------



## FlamEXx (28. Dezember 2011)

4 historische Romane
- Robyn Young - Rebell der Krone
- Katia Fox - Das kupferne Zeichen
- Katia Fox - Der silberne Falke
- Katia Fox - Der goldene Thron
ein Amazon-Gutschein
eine Jacke und einen Pullover 

Ja ich lese gerne 

gewünschtes System: PS3 (alternativ auch PC)


----------



## Rabowke (28. Dezember 2011)

Scarlett Johansson lag unterm Tannenbaum ... aber dank 30 Tage Rückgaberecht bleibts nur beim Edifier Soundsystem für meinen *PC*.

Übrigens, January Jones hätte ich ggf. behalten, aber nachdem sie Mutter geworden ist ( Nein, ich bin nicht der Vater! ) ... muss ich mir noch schwer überlegen.


----------



## rizzor (28. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe bekommen:
-eine razer lycosa tastatur
-eine logitech G700
-2 Romane aus dem Metro 2033 Universum
-Geld ->nen neuen Stuhl 

gewünschtes System: PC &Wii


----------



## chbdiablo (28. Dezember 2011)

Supernatural Staffel 4 DVDs, Mass Effect Bücher und Musik-CDs (Tenhi etc.) 

PC


----------



## semele (28. Dezember 2011)

alles war perfekt (Bücher und DVDs (gewünschtes System: PC)


----------



## Jak81 (28. Dezember 2011)

2 DVDs, Shirt, Spiel
Hätte mehr sein können 

gewünschtes System: Xbox360


----------



## JMRiehm (28. Dezember 2011)

2 T-Shirts für den Sport (von World Gym)
3 Bücher über die Börse
1 PC Spiel - Black Mirror 3 - seitdem stehe ich auf einmal wieder auf Adventures!!!

JMR

PS: Mein Sohn hat 5x soviel bekommen wie ich...


----------



## Cumobolt (28. Dezember 2011)

Ein Gutschein für Jogging-Kleidung
Ein RC-Helikoper (absolut weltklasse Teil!) 
Anno 2070 (1a Game)

War sehr zufrieden 

(gewünschtes System: PC oder sekundär auch XBox 360)


----------



## Kreon (29. Dezember 2011)

Ein neuer Gamingstuhl für den geschundenen Rücken  und Uncharted 3 für die PS3
*PS3*


----------



## Punish3r (29. Dezember 2011)

Uncharted 3 (großartiges Spiel), zwei Bücher zu Videospielen (richtige Romane, keine Lösungsbücher ) sowie einen kleineren Gutschein für Amazon.

Gewünschtes System: PS3


----------



## Vordack (29. Dezember 2011)

Da ich aus mangelnder Überzeugung nicht an den weihnachtlichen Aktivitäten teilnehme lag auch nichts bei mir untermTannenbaum 

Hab mir im Dezember daß eine oder andere geleistet...

1. The Old Republic
2. Ne Ray Ban
3. Ne neue Sommerjacke
4. Ein neues Regalsystem für meinen Flur

um nur einige zu nennen. Es kann also ins neue Jahr gehen^^


----------



## Chriscool (29. Dezember 2011)

Also bei mir gab es diverse Bücher (imemr super) auch etwas Geld und noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten. Besonders schön war die entspannte Amtosphäre.

System: PS3


----------



## JuLiuS1991 (29. Dezember 2011)

Bei mir gabs ne Menge Süßigkeiten, Socken und Star Wars. 
System: PC


----------



## SimonM95 (29. Dezember 2011)

Bei mir lag nix zum zocken unterm Baum 
Aber n neuer Schreibtischstuhl damit ich's jetzt bequemer hab unterm zocken 

System?  PC natürlich!

aja und n Notebook-Kühler


----------



## Alexbaltasar (29. Dezember 2011)

"Super Mario 3D Land" für den Nintendo 3DS lag unter dem Baum 

Und was das System angeht: PC


----------



## Dotterhals (29. Dezember 2011)

bei mir lag ..und das völlig im ernst !!!.... ein faltbarer Strohhut unterm baum.. den habe ich elegant ignoriert ... sonst nur gutscheine für verschiedene geschäfte !  Sollte ich ein spiel gewinnen dann bitte für die Wii ..........guten rutsch euch allen!


----------



## fatal-illusion (29. Dezember 2011)

Bei mir war es völlig überraschend ein LED TV, ich hasse Weihnachtskonsum, aber meine family hat mich völlig auf'm falschen Fuß erwischt  Nach fast 25 Jahren Röhre war das einfach nur unglaublich.

System: PC...what else


----------



## Broilerfood (29. Dezember 2011)

Obwohl ich dank Skyrim seit dem 11.11.11 beschäftigt war, hab ich mit Zelda: Skyward Sword einen fast gleich guten Titel erhalten, der über die Feiertage viel Zuwendung erhielt^^.
Bei Gewinn: PC/Wii


----------



## walter2oo (29. Dezember 2011)

Ich konnte endlich meinen alten Röhrenmonitor in Rente schicken ... habe jetzt einen 23" Lcd Monitor bekommen und bin mehr als zufrieden!! 

bei Gewinn: Pc / Xbox 360


----------



## Thunfischsalat (29. Dezember 2011)

Also ich habe 100€ bekommen und damit meine neue 6950+be gueit 530W finanziert.
Und von Mindf*****.de gabs noch BF3 oben drauf.


----------



## Patti89 (29. Dezember 2011)

Zum daddeln lag nur Skyrim unterm Baum. 

Würde mich über ein ps3 Spiel freuen


----------



## gamingamer20 (29. Dezember 2011)

Eine Grafikkarte lag unterm Bäumchen!
Jetzt kann ich auch grafisch bessere Spiele als Anno 1503 zocken.
System: Natürlich PC für was sonst die Grafikkarte?!


----------



## TwoSnake (29. Dezember 2011)

Zum zocken lag bis auf ein neues Mauspad (Roccat Sota) nix unterm Baum, jedoch eine Uhr und diverse Gutscheine (unter anderem auch für ALTERNATE  ).

Bei Gewinn: PC/PS3


----------



## da76 (29. Dezember 2011)

bücher und diverse gutscheine... 
pc/ps3


----------



## Chefkoch12310 (29. Dezember 2011)

Hi Leute 
habe von meiner schwester aus spaß ne klobürste geschenkt bekommen ,da ich immer so lange aufm "scheißhaus" sitze.
Habe noch ein paar sachen fürs trampen bekommen... zelt und soen kram...
bei gewinn : Pc/Xbox


----------



## LinxPax (29. Dezember 2011)

Native Instruments Komplete 8!!! Das gibt geilen Sound  

PC


----------



## mercurydude (29. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe die 5. Staffel von Stromberg auf DVD bekommen


----------



## EvolverDX (29. Dezember 2011)

Also was ich gleich wieder hergeben könnte wäre eine Ausgabe des "Hexenhammers"... 
Als ich zu meiner Schwester sagte sie könne mir gern ein Buch schenken, welches im Mittelalter spielt, meinte ich eher etwas in Richtung Wolfgang Hohlbein und nicht die Inquisition. oO
(> PS3)


----------



## Solala20010 (29. Dezember 2011)

Unter meinem Baum Lag ein Messerset von Walther eine schöne Krawatte eine neue Armbanduhr ein Puzzel von Anne Stokes und 2 Mützen damit mein Schädel nicht friert. System (PS3)


----------



## PennyWiser (29. Dezember 2011)

Staffel 5 von Stromberg und als Oberkracher von Lego Technik das Super Car  Tja jeder Mann muss auch ab und zu mal dem Kind in einem bißchen Freiraum geben hehe
System: PC / Wii / XBox 360 bin da sehr flexibel


----------



## X3niC (29. Dezember 2011)

FAMILY GUY STAFFEL 1-11 Box auf Englisch....Was will MANN mehr?^^


----------



## pkroos (29. Dezember 2011)

X3niC schrieb:


> FAMILY GUY STAFFEL 1-11 Box auf Englisch....Was will MANN mehr?^^


 nicht lügen,die neueste,10te staffel läuft doch gerade erst in den USA


----------



## detbra (29. Dezember 2011)

Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 für die XBox. Ich hab aber keine XBox. Also must ichs umtauschhen.
Ansonsten Schokolade, Klamotten ...

System: PS3


----------



## Steppenfuha (29. Dezember 2011)

Einen Anzug und ein Haarschneidegerät. Insgesamt sehr happy 

Hätte gerne Need for Speed.

System: PC


----------



## DmdKt (29. Dezember 2011)

Bei mir lagen nur Rum Wodka und Weinflaschen nebst ner handvoll Schokolade unterm Baum...

Was soll mir das sagen? Ich werde das brauchen? ^^

Nur weil ich 30 werde und kein Auto, Haus und Kind habe?
Oh Man


----------



## DmdKt (29. Dezember 2011)

DmdKt schrieb:


> Bei mir lagen nur Rum Wodka und Weinflaschen nebst ner handvoll Schokolade unterm Baum...
> 
> Was soll mir das sagen? Ich werde das brauchen? ^^
> 
> ...


 

System: PC und PS3


----------



## X3niC (29. Dezember 2011)

pkroos schrieb:


> nicht lügen,die neueste,10te staffel läuft doch gerade erst in den USA


 Ich halte sie gerade in der Hand ich glaube DU täuscht dich^^

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Family-Guy-...OJYQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1325175159&sr=8-1
Amazon.co.uk: Family Guy - Season 11 [DVD]: Seth MacFarlane, Alex Borstein, Seth Green, Mila Kunis: Film & TV


----------



## X3niC (29. Dezember 2011)

PennyWiser schrieb:


> Staffel 5 von Stromberg und als Oberkracher von Lego Technik das Super Car  Tja jeder Mann muss auch ab und zu mal dem Kind in einem bißchen Freiraum geben hehe
> System: PC / Wii / XBox 360 bin da sehr flexibel


 Ich finde Lego Technik ist nicht so für Kinder geeignet...Ich bin eh der Meinung dass Lego Technik mehr für ältere ist...
Gerade der Unimog ist absolut genial: http://www.kfz.net/autonews/xml/thu...-lego-technic-ampnetphoto20110603024872-m.jpg


----------



## AngieIcewind (29. Dezember 2011)

Auch wenn's recht unspektakulär ist: Geld im Briefkuvert.  

System: PC


----------



## PassitheRock (29. Dezember 2011)

Bei mir war es ein Batman Arkham City T-Shirt mit Batman und Catwomen Motiv (Bin Comic Nerd)^^, Geld und ne Karte für die TNA Live Tour für Leipzig inkl. Meet and Great. Bin also sehr zufrieden^^


----------



## Tekaar (29. Dezember 2011)

ich habe kein weihnachten gefeiert und daher auch keine geschenke im eigentlichen sinn bekommen. mein arbeitgeber verteilt aber geschenke anderer firmen, die er nicht gebrauchen kann, an die mitarbeiter. deshalb bin ich jetzt stolzer besitzer von einigen kugelschreibern, einem messstab, einem schreibblock und 2 kalendern für 2012. (eine packung weihnachtsplätzchen wurde schon verputzt) juhuuuu 

System: PS3               (PC ist zu alt für aktuelle spiele)


----------



## MdominiqueX (29. Dezember 2011)

Unter'm Weihnachtsbaum gab es für mich Fifa 12 für die Playstation 3 und Tron auf Blu-Ray. Sowohl das Original als auch Legacy.
Und neue Schuhe von Puma


----------



## mama104 (29. Dezember 2011)

Eine neue Uhr

Bitte für PC


----------



## Hasenschlumpfine (30. Dezember 2011)

Für mich ist Weihnachten nicht mehr so das Highlight wie als Kind. Was hab ich mich da immer drauf gefreut - nicht zuletzt natürlich, weil dann auch endlich neue Spiele unter dem Weihnachtsbaum lagen. Inzwischen kann ich mir die Games einfach selber kaufen, was aber selbstverständlich nicht heißt, dass ich mich über einen Gewinn nicht freuen würde 
(das gewünschte System wäre übrigens PS3, alternativ Xbox 360).
So gab es dieses Jahr keine Spiele geschenkt, sondern nur Kleinigkeiten wie niedliche Hasenfiguren für meine Sammlung *g* oder Plätzchen, plus die erhoffte Finanzspritze.


----------



## Ubojica95 (30. Dezember 2011)

Naja bei mir gab es dieses Jahr keine Geschenke weil meinen Eltern das Geld fehlte. Böse bin ich aber nicht weil sie sind ja nicht schuld.Hauptsache man ist glücklich und verbingt die Zeit mit der Familie. Aber ich habe noch Geld aufgekratzt um meiner Schwester eine Haribo Packung zu kaufen, weil die mag sie besonders gern. An alle: verbringt viel Zeit mit den Leuten die euch nahe stehen  

fals ich was bekommen würde dan bitte für den pc, vielen dank.


----------



## olihanemann (30. Dezember 2011)

Wir schenken uns seit Jahren nichts Großes (außer einem bunten Teller), deshalb versuche ich hier mein Glück. Wenn ich etwas gewinne, dann für meine Wii.
Kommt alle gut ins neue Jahr!


----------

